# Are all Cannondales made in the U.S.A.?



## itsIRIEpat (Mar 3, 2006)

Just like the title of the thread sez; are all Cannondales made in the U.S.A.? Someone mentioned in a different thread that the Synapse Carbon was made in China. I thought all Cannondales are made in America!

I would be grateful for a simple answer. Thank you and good night.


----------



## Neibe (Aug 1, 2005)

I believe the Synapse is made elsewhere however I don't know where it is made.


----------



## dontimberline (Apr 20, 2006)

All bikes except the carbon Synapse are made in the USA. Though I thought the carbon Synapse I think is made in Taiwan, not China. As far as I know, the only domestic manufacturer of full-carbon frames in the US is Trek, although rumor has it that Cannondale is working to offer an American-made full-carbon bike in the near future.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Personally, I feel a lot more comfortable knowing a carbon bike is made in Taiwan. They've been doing it so much longer. Look at Martec. They have over 20 years of experience with carbon.


----------



## itsIRIEpat (Mar 3, 2006)

*Gracias. . .*

Thank you all for your replys. 

I took a look at the post I read earlier and yes, the guy did mention it was Taiwan and not China making the frames.

SO, most American Carbon frames are more likely to be manufactured in Taiwan? That is besides Trek of course. However I noticed there are many custom bike builders who use carbon in the United States and all over. Yet I don't think any of these builders actually make their own carbon tubing, most likely they are being supplied by Columbus of Italy.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Most of Cannondale carbon forks were made oversea.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

If your frame says "HAND MADE IN USA", it's made in the USA, e.g., CAAD8, Six13.

If it doesn't say that, it's not made in the USA. The Synapse lacks that logo and it is made in Taiwan -- nothing per se wrong with that as Giant manufactures in Taiwan and even Colnago is starting to sub-contract out there.

But look carefully at the inside portion of the Slice premium fork -- it says "MADE IN CHINA."


----------



## sm1000 (Dec 2, 2005)

itsIRIEpat said:


> That is besides Trek of course.


Visited the local Trek dealer 2 weeks ago, seems as though some of the Trek carbon frames are being made overseas. Probably the TCT Carbon and the OCLV 120 Carbon and mountain carbon frames according to the LBS.


----------



## shoerhino (Aug 13, 2004)

From what I heard, any OCLV frame is made in the USA. The carbon frames that are not OLCV (TCT) are made overseas. If you look at the new trek lineup, the 5200, which is still OLCV, says "Handmade in the USA" and the 5000 (made from TCT Carbon) lacks this insignia.


----------



## sm1000 (Dec 2, 2005)

Sorry, my bad about the Trek OCLV frames.


----------

